# Concerns about coat growth



## panoefeng (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi guys, my puppy is almost 16weeks which is 4 months, but he does not have fluffy coat that I usually see other golden puppys have. I am wondering if this is normal and how old will he start to develop the mature coat like others. Or maybe someone can comment if my puppy is a pure golden or a mix.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

From what I can see from the pictures, your boy is a pure bred Golden, although I would like to see a couple more views of his head and ears. I think his coat is normal for that age. Here is a picture of our Max at about 5 months and one of him a few years later. The fluffy puppy coat goes away very quickly and the adult coat takes a while to grow in. Also, in the last picture, at 11 weeks, Max had the fluffy coat, but it went away very quickly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rule of thumb - golden retrievers are what they were bred to be.

Talk to your dog's breeder.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Your puppy looks like it should 

The first pic is what Luna looked like at around 4 mos., the 2nd was taken this summer


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I think your pup looks like a fairly typical pup! Our girl is 16-months and her coat seems to be getting thicker daily! Here she is last week and at exactly 16-weeks!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

As Megora noted, it's genetic. Do you have photos from your breeder of the sire and dam and what they looked like as puppies? It's a safe bet that your puppy looks an awful lot like either one or the other or a combination of both. Post the photos, that would be fun


----------



## panoefeng (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Guys, 
So my pup is not actually from a breeder but a gift from my friend. I don't think they have the pics of his mom and dad either. But thanks a lot for all the informational answers. He starts to becoming more fluffy daily after I posted here. Thank you guys.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Your pup looks just like my pup. You will notice slight difference in the waves in the fur. Angel looked flat and dule for a bit now you can see waves and feathering on the legs and tail. Her tail has funniest looking tip of fur, the real feathering is on her legs.


----------



## Good as Gold (Nov 30, 2016)

panoefeng said:


> Hi guys, my puppy is almost 16weeks which is 4 months, but he does not have fluffy coat that I usually see other golden puppys have. I am wondering if this is normal and how old will he start to develop the mature coat like others. Or maybe someone can comment if my puppy is a pure golden or a mix.



Your puppy looks great. Here's a little food for thought: My previous golden was my first. When he lost the initial puppy fluff and the adult coat was growing in, around 8 months or so I stressed a bit... how come it isn't as full and thick and fluffy as those Golden's fur I've seen in pictures?? But, it did grow in, taking about a year a a half or so (I forget exactly) to reach full growth. It then looked beautiful!! And shed/molted all the time, of course. This go around, I am enjoying the fact that at my pup's current 8 month old age, we do not yet have that beautiful, full flowing coat because I know it will grow in eventually and the shedding is a lot less while it lasts!! So relax, your pup is great - enjoy!!


----------



## ScottTheMurse (Jul 30, 2017)

Your pup looks like my little Bailey. She is about to turn 4 months but has a very short coat. I always get asked what kind of dog she is. I'm sure both of their coats will start to grow soon!


----------



## CactusJack (Jul 6, 2017)

Your dog looks identical to Duke! He turned 16 weeks yesterday.


----------

